# Gotta Love 20 minute mud!



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

phmservices said:


> Nice post, I've only used the all purpose and mid weight myself, should try experimenting with some faster stuff


He may not respond because the post is 5 years old


----------



## phmservices (Dec 24, 2013)

Hah, perhaps not


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Forgot about Genecarp. :laughing:


----------



## fifthweaver (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok, I know this is an old thread but I had hit the reply button. I am fairly new to the drywall game and in the past I have always stayed away from anything other than the traditional mud (I guess I felt like I was cheating and the final product would be sub-par). I had a last minute job drop on me and I had to be in and out in one day so I opted for the 20 Min Mud. Hung 8 sheets of drywall, taped with 20MM, second coated with 20MM and final coated with Rapid coat. I was amazed! By the time I cleaned my bucket and mixed a new batch for the second coat, the wall was ready for it. By the time I clean my bucket and mixed the rapid coat the wall was ready for the final and the final skim. The final skim of Rapid Coat dried in less than half the time stated on the bucket (Im thinking the 20MM must generate some heat). I sanded, primed and painted and out of there in 7.5 hrs.

Im sold! I will never use anything else.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*gotta love 20 minute mud*



Tapingfool said:


> YA!! Anything to get finished faster and make the $$$ quicker while maintaining top quality..I used 45 for 10 replacement windows used it for the no coat, then went back around and repeated but coated them, then once more to finish all one 3 hrs=$$400.00 COD!!!


Even though this post is 5 years old your pricing dates well beyond that. I know price quotes are frowned upon here but that being said 40 bucks a window is way lowball. Study up on pricing as you are only hurting us all.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Arrival time @ customer residence 8:30am.
> 
> The Job: Repair failing tape joints @ exterior entrance ceiling. 9' x 12' and 14' up. Skim Coat entire ceiling. Re-texture ceiling. Prime and Paint.
> 
> ...


What happened to the pictures!? Im interested in the results.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Fixed the broken photo links from 2008.


Sir Mixalot said:


> Arrival time @ customer residence 8:30am.
> 
> The Job: Repair failing tape joints @ exterior entrance ceiling. 9' x 12' and 14' up. Skim Coat entire ceiling. skip trowel texture ceiling. Prime and Paint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I used 90 minute years back, then went to 45 for a few. Now , I am using the 20 for small areas, still 45, for the larger patch work, for I am getting slooow in the old age!

Did a larger patch today, went for the 20 minute, and did just fine if I can say so myself! LOL I about broke my arm after, when I went to pat myself on my back! My helper said, "wtf are you doing" I said, "don't worry, age will catch up to you in few years!" He is 26 !


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave in Pa said:


> I used 90 minute years back, then went to 45 for a few. Now , I am using the 20 for small areas, still 45, for the larger patch work, for I am getting slooow in the old age!
> 
> Did a larger patch today, went for the 20 minute, and did just fine if I can say so myself! LOL I about broke my arm after, when I went to pat myself on my back! My helper said, "wtf are you doing" I said, "don't worry, age will catch up to you in few years!" He is 26 !


:laughing:
Gotta love 20 minute mud and being 26. :shutup:


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> :laughing:
> Gotta love 20 minute mud and being 26. :shutup:


The issue is, I am twice his age plus, my son is 25! He just watched/learning as I did the ceiling. Young guy, WANTING TO LEARN, that is real RARE around here!

I went to pat my back, I thought my arm was going to fall off, for the shoulder is shot/going! (show off)

THEN, I told him the old story of the "old bull and the young bull looking down over the hill", had a good laugh, and ended the job. 

Told him, to care for the body, do what is needed, BUT someday you will feel it, regret the crap that you put yourself though when we were all young!

Then, I did, say "what I could do all night, now takes all night to do!"

Good day after all, glad to help out, and try to help out a "Future Craftsman" in training!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The only problem I have with 20 minute mud is that it never dries in 20 minutes unless I'm doing a 25 minute job. :sad:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> The only problem I have with 20 minute mud is that it never dries in 20 minutes unless I'm doing a 25 minute job. :sad:


It's fast setting ..Not fast drying ! There is no such thing as a fast drying compound .


I've seen 20 min set for days before it completely cured . And painting over compounds that haven't cured out yet is a big no no!!

So ya'll go ahead and do your patches in one trip .. I'll stick to making my trips . Even 5 minute hot mud needs to cure over night .


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> The only problem I have with 20 minute mud is that it never dries in 20 minutes unless I'm doing a 25 minute job. :sad:


But it dries in your mud pan in 5 minutes.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

avenge said:


> But it dries in your mud pan in 5 minutes.


sets up.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Even 5 minute hot mud needs to cure over night .


:no: Come here, in Arizona. Many of times I use hot mud because it does not shrink as much. Otherwise, regular mud will cure/dry just as fast as 45 minute here. Especially in the dry heat of summer.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> It's fast setting ..Not fast drying ! There is no such thing as a fast drying compound .
> 
> 
> I've seen 20 min set for days before it completely cured . And painting over compounds that haven't cured out yet is a big no no!!
> ...


I rarely get a job where I have to mud and paint the same day. I find myself using regular mud and nothing will be done with it until the following day because as you said it really isn't dry enough even for sanding much less painting.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I've surprised a few people with 20 min mud. 3 coats on the patch with a quick texture after a short break. 
On one I told them not to paint for a few days. Dunno what happen with that one it was a short sale house that had an inspection the next day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> :no: Come here, in Arizona. Many of times I use hot mud because it does not shrink as much. Otherwise, regular mud will cure/dry just as fast as 45 minute here. Especially in the dry heat of summer.


I lOVE your weather!!!! 


Hot mud swells . Once it cures and another coat is placed over it ..It will swell again.. 


A/P Air dry muds are the only way to finish out drywall imo.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SouthonBeach said:


> I've surprised a few people with 20 min mud. 3 coats on the patch with a quick texture after a short break.
> On one I told them not to paint for a few days. Dunno what happen with that one it was a short sale house that had an inspection the next day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And that's what the set muds are meant for .. High production !! Get In Get Out ! It Is what It Is !


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> It's fast setting ..Not fast drying !


I knew I was going to catch some grief for that, but I had already hit the submit button. :laughing:

I do agree that overnight's best for a full cure, but my reason for using hot mud is usually so I can get a second coat of AP on much sooner. I try not to have big gaping holes that require hot mud in order to just keep it from falling out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I hit a backslash with 20 min yesterday before I left and it was still wet this morning. I needed a heat gun to move things along.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I knew I was going to catch some grief for that, but I had already hit the submit button. :laughing:
> 
> I do agree that overnight's best for a full cure, but my reason for using hot mud is usually so I can get a second coat of AP on much sooner. I try not to have big gaping holes that require hot mud in order to just keep it from falling out.


I do the same ...Hot muds have a place in the patching reno world.. I get that.

But some G/Cs and H/Os treat it as it's the product that will complete their project in 1 day!! When It's NOT!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tom M said:


> I hit a backslash with 20 min yesterday before I left and it was still wet this morning. I needed a heat gun to move things along.


I'll bet you a 6 pack [coors]...Bucket mud would have cured faster:whistling

All A/P Mud needs is air to dry . Hot muds dry / cure due to a chemical in the mix. Air and heat won't make it dry any quicker .


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Air and heat won't make it dry any quicker .


 I know you are the best, and I love you. But. Sorry, you are wrong.

And...........20 minute is for girls. 5 minute rules. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The heating gun does draw moisture out and increase curing. Slow.....but it does.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I know you are the best, and I love you. But. Sorry, you are wrong.
> 
> And...........20 minute is for girls. 5 minute rules. :thumbup:


I use the heck out of 5 minute too. But at a certain point it makes sense to use 20 minute instead of cleaning your tools 5 times to 1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom M said:


> The heating gun does draw moisture out and increase curing. Slow.....but it does.


I like to heat the surface before applying the mud when possible. Then let the mud start set and heat again.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> And...........20 minute is for girls. 5 minute rules. :thumbup:


Ya I'm not part of the 20 minute bandwagon, I use 5 minute much more often, I'll be using it Tues.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Today I used whipped up some 45 minute and then did the rest with all purpose. The all purpose actually dried just as fast with some fans going.

5 minute mud is my most used mud.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> I know you are the best, and I love you. But. Sorry, you are wrong.
> 
> And...........20 minute is for girls. 5 minute rules. :thumbup:


I should of said " in my opinion" behind that statement..
And thanks. I love me too!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I love 5 min mud, but you definitely have to stay focused when using it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I use the heck out of 5 minute too. But at a certain point it makes sense to use 20 minute instead of cleaning your tools 5 times to 1. :thumbsup:


Your absolutely right. And you're not a girl. :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Your absolutely right. And you're not a girl. :laughing:


:smartass:....:laughing:


----------



## rossegnole (May 19, 2005)

*20 mn*

I found a bag of 90 in my garage that I stored it about 9 months ago. When I opened it on a job it dried like in 10 mn. I was astonished. Anyone experienced this


----------

